# Pleco



## bkelley02 (Dec 11, 2004)

Just a pic I took of my pleco.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

is that a common? nice coloration BTW


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Cool picture








How big is he?


----------



## bkelley02 (Dec 11, 2004)

He's about 4 " and I don't know if he's just a common. Picked him up at the LFS for $2 when it was about 1 1/2 " long.


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

thats a good picture.. Mind if i ask what kind of camera your are using?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Nice picture skills......


----------



## Aborlestean (Jun 2, 2005)

wow, im suprised that you got such nice quality, great pic, but is it really as large as it looks


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Aborlestean said:


> wow, im suprised that you got such nice quality, great pic, but is it really as large as it looks
> [snapback]1053935[/snapback]​


lol its life size


----------



## bkelley02 (Dec 11, 2004)

OH yeah!! He's a monster!

I bought a Rebel XT about a month ago and have just had a chance to start playing around with it.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice pic


----------

